# 452X or Trophy?



## AlphaMax Freak (Feb 18, 2009)

ttt


----------



## WallaceB String (Mar 9, 2009)

Trophy is 452X with a strand of Gore performance fiber added. The strings that I made and shot produce less noise than 452X. BCY tells me that the strings will have increased durability and less fraying than 452X.


----------



## Bow pro (Mar 4, 2009)

I have a ton of 452x in stock. I havent had any problems with it so I look at it this way. If it aint broke dont fix it LOL! I would go with 452x. It's proven it's self over the years!


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

Bow pro said:


> I have a ton of 452x in stock. I havent had any problems with it so I look at it this way. If it aint broke dont fix it LOL! I would go with 452x. It's proven it's self over the years!


I agree, let someone else work out the kinks. I know 452X has proven itself over the years.


----------



## Rev. Juan (Feb 22, 2006)

I talked with BCY & they said the only advantage is a more durable that will not fuzz. Other than that I was told that they are the same. I made a $500 + order from BCY & the guy didn't even try to get me to get any & it's 10% more that 452x.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

I'm waiting to see how the trophy performs before I change my materials over from 452X. I'm sure BCY wouldn't have brought it out if it wasn't better but I'll let the others be the guinea pigs.


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

Trophy will not give you a single additional point in score over 452X. I agree with what has already been said about do not try to fix something that is not broken just because something new is available.

You should just be thankful that we have a material (452X) that is flawless already. You should have had to experience the string materials that I have over the years. Dacron B, B43, B50, B66, 7-11 (kevlar), fastflight (spectra), vectran, vectran/dyneema blends (450, 450 premium, 450+, and 452X). some good and some rotten.


----------



## MattMag07 (Feb 3, 2009)

new octane strings are using 452 gx we will have to keep a eye on them to see how they do


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

*Im not switching from 452X*

I think 452X lays up better...And the cost of trophy dont out weigh the benifits...Its nice but not nice enough to change

I have 2 spools of trophy that I built one set of strings from...30 bucks each if anyone wants them...Flo green and Black


----------

